# Just another Desert Ironwood pen



## CSue (Oct 9, 2010)

I finished it.  I think it came out nice.  I wish I'd had another pen kit.  But I really wanted to turn this DI blank.  So what'd you all think.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 9, 2010)

Came out Great!! love the silver on it!


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 10, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!  Outstanding wood and even better mounted on the pen.


----------



## Dave_M (Oct 10, 2010)

DIW is a favorite of mine.  Has that nice dark rugged look that I like.  Nice work Cathy.


----------



## phillywood (Oct 10, 2010)

Cathy, beautiful looking pen, and I love the proportions of the blank and the curves you have made, unlike some of the pens that look they are giving birth to a new pen. Yours look very nice and the kit looks beatiful with it.


----------



## David Keller (Oct 10, 2010)

Lovely pen!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 10, 2010)

I really like this your pen.  It is very beautiful, both in style and workmanship.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 10, 2010)

It looks Great, I really like the contrasting silver with the wood. I have 3 or 4 of these blanks and seeing yours makes me want to skip work and go to the shop instead.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks pretty nice from here.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 10, 2010)

Great looking pen.  It is one of my favorite kits.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 10, 2010)

Cathy that is a beautiful pen and it looks great with the kit you choose.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome pen. You did an outstanding job.


----------



## avbill (Oct 10, 2010)

Remember the "Grand Old Opera"  Well you just made "The Grand old Pen! "

great job with the desert Ironwood


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 10, 2010)

great work, you inspire us all.................


----------



## wizard (Oct 10, 2010)

Cathy, It's a gorgeous pen just the way it is! I have never worked with Desert Ironwood but you just inspired me to try! Beautiful job!! Regards,Doc


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice looking pen.  Seeing that means I am going to have to watch for a chance to get some desert ironwood.  Great looking wood.


----------



## Trux (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice! I like the ironwood and silver.


----------



## aggromere (Oct 10, 2010)

For some reason my favorite wood pen combo is a sedona with DI.  I think that's because I lived in Arizona for a while. You did a great job and the pen looks wonderful.  Sedona Siver with Desert Ironwood, don't get any classier than that!


----------



## bking0217 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very beautiful.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 10, 2010)

Cathy, the wood is beautiful and the finished pen is gorgeous, I haven't seen much DIW lately with very much grain pattern, yours is wonderful!!


----------



## Laurenr (Oct 10, 2010)

Beautiful job on a tough wood.

Lauren


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 10, 2010)

You mean "Just another BEAUTIFUL DIW pen!!!


----------



## CaptG (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet.  Outstanding pen.  You did good any way you look at it.


----------



## Dudley Young (Oct 10, 2010)

It's a beauty Sue. BZ


----------



## Tanner (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it looks great!  I have to try one of those, since I live in the desert.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 11, 2010)

This may sound stupid, but I must ask it.

Is there a specific desert that ironwood comes from? 

johnnycnc sent me a free blank along with some bushings I ordered. I'm turning an FP from it now after seeing the couple that have been recently posted here, and I just know when I tell someone it is "desert ironwood", they are going to ask from which desert!


----------



## CSue (Jun 26, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> This may sound stupid, but I must ask it.
> 
> Is there a specific desert that ironwood comes from?
> 
> johnnycnc sent me a free blank along with some bushings I ordered. I'm turning an FP from it now after seeing the couple that have been recently posted here, and I just know when I tell someone it is "desert ironwood", they are going to ask from which desert!


 
A long time to wait for an answer.  Sorry about  that.  The DIW I use on most of my DI pens comes from the Sonoran Desert, here in the Southwest US and down into Mexico a bit.  
 
There are Ironwood plants throughout the world, all in desert habitat.  I've seen DIW from the Mojave.  Each area has their own color variations


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 26, 2011)

Great pen.  The metal finish is perfect next to the ironwood.  Great job.


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 26, 2011)

Great Looking Pen, I have a chunk of DI and you have inspired me to turn it and see what comes out. Thanks for sharing Cathy.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice work Cathy! What type of finish did you use?! The Sedona is such a classy looking pen kit and very versatile with a variety of blanks!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome Work Cathy


----------



## CSue (Jul 2, 2011)

My finish? It's complicated. I don't do the CA finish. It's a build up of a few different types of waxes and oils that I've worked on over a few years. If you are really interested, pm me.

The finish lasts quite well - no one has come back for "another coat."


----------



## Richard Van Hulle (Jul 2, 2011)

Kathy: What pen kit did you use for this pen?????

             Richard


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 3, 2011)

You say, "Just another Desert Ironwood pen" - I say wow!  Desert Ironwood isn't as easy to turn as some wood but you sure did a nice job.  HWH


----------



## terryf (Jul 3, 2011)

ag no really Cathy Sue - Im getting a little bored of all the DIW on here - you should try something more interesting like Ash or Elm :tongue::tongue:

Lovely pen Cathy, I cant get enough of this stuff no matter what the kit. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a very "classy" pen.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm glad to see this thread get resurrected 9 months or so later so I can ask "How's that finish holding up on this pen?"  Have you seen it recently?  Does it get used regularly, or is it a display piece?  How's this finish holding up, and do you still do it, or have you tweaked the formula any?

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## wizard (Jul 4, 2011)

As I said before ...a Beautiful pen made with some gorgeous wood!! I think it looks great with that kit and contrasting color. It really makes the wood stand out. Thanks for sharing. Doc


----------



## CSue (Nov 20, 2011)

jskeen said:


> I'm glad to see this thread get resurrected 9 months or so later so I can ask "How's that finish holding up on this pen?" Have you seen it recently? Does it get used regularly, or is it a display piece? How's this finish holding up, and do you still do it, or have you tweaked the formula any?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know


 
Matter of fact, this pen is used quite often, carried loose in a shirt pocket during most days and sitting on a display other days.  The finish is really quite well. its polished up with a soft cloth every once in awhile.  No wax or other finish added.  But when it's needed, it will be Renasaince wax. (Please forgive my spelling errors.)

The finish has been the same for a few years now.  I tried to tweak it a bit.  But then got tired of it.  Don't fix what aint broke, ya know?


----------

